# The most expensive skyscrapers ever built



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if the government owned skyscrapers are the most expensive.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

the spliff fairy said:


> another public project:
> 
> Crossrail estimated at $32 billion in 2005, and will only be running in 10 years time. To put this in perspective the Victoria line (13 miles and 16 stations) was built in 4 years between 1968-1972 and is used by 160 million passengers a year, and cost a tenth of the price at todays inflation.
> In contrast to upgrade a single escalator on that line in the 1990s took 6 years of construction work (and 6 years of walking up the neverending steps for the daily commuters). To 'upgrade' Victoria station itself will cost $1.2 billion, just one of all the central stations proposed for modernisation and refurbishment on the network.


- This isn't so surprising, the Victoria Line was built using many existing stations, adjusted to accommodate another line. On top of this due to poor government financing large parts of it were left unfinished. Of course upgrades are expensive, but they need to be to repair an ailing system that was for so long starved of funds. The proposed cross rail system will be built to far higher standards and safety regulations, and because it needs to link into the national system the tunnels have to be almost twice as large as normal deep level tunnels. On top of this it will be mostly privately financed with some public money to make the initial investment. There's no way of getting around the fact that a lot of money is needed to modernize and expand systems like this to ease congestion and to have a public transport network to be proud of.

This may be overly simplistic but, wouldn't bigger = more expensive in terms of skyscrapers, especially if they need to earthquake proofed or built with reinforced concrete insted of steel.


----------

